# Help me name my baby!



## Pergamum (Apr 15, 2009)

Lord willing we got a bun in the oven that will pop out in November.



Now, for a name.



For a girl, since my wife vetoed Xena Warriar Princess, I have:

Perpetua,
Felicitas (both early martyrs)
Constance
Prudence
Punctuality (just kidding)
Charis

We like character-trait names (Phlegmatic is not an option though as a name), and virtues as names, and also Bible names.


For a boy, I only have Rambo or Conan so far, since Teresa vetoed Achilles.



Any help? Anyone think of any virtue names or good names for children. We get bored easy, so Joe or John is out (especially since our last names are quite too common).



Maybe, if a boy, name him, Pergamum and if a girl Pergtricia, Pergatoria, Pergstrausser, Pergenhimer, Pergianna, Perginator,............


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 15, 2009)

How about Linus for a boy? (I've been rereading 'Peanuts' lately)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 15, 2009)

Augustina Johanna


----------



## Skyler (Apr 15, 2009)

I like Mitchell.

Conan works, too--like in Arthur Conan Doyle. I like it.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 15, 2009)

Bubba


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 15, 2009)

Maher-shalal-hash-baz...?


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 15, 2009)

I once suggested (if it were female twins) that the names Krystal and White Castle be used, but no one on the PB liked my suggestion...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 15, 2009)

I like using biblical names because they _mean_ something.


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 15, 2009)

I love the name Mercy for a girl. I read that in The Witch of Blackbird Pond and the name has stuck with me. Another name someone recommended when I was pregnant with number four was Talitha. Jesus spoke that to the girl who was dead in Mark 5. We seriously considered that name but ended up with something different. I also love the name Damaris. My daughter Leah's middle name is Damaris. Damaris is mentioned in the book of Acts.

Boy's names are harder to come up with.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 15, 2009)

Mindaboo is now on my list as a name!


----------



## Skyler (Apr 15, 2009)

And of course, if it's twins you should name them Huz and Buz.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 15, 2009)

For a lassie: Hepsabah
For a laddie: Hananiah


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 15, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Maher-shalal-hash-baz...?



You must have a very long-suffering and patient wife......


----------



## Solus Christus (Apr 15, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I once suggested (if it were female twins) that the names Krystal and White Castle be used, but no one on the PB liked my suggestion...



Yeah, who would really name their daughter Krystal? Pffth...

Or to piggyback what Skyler suggested.. why not Doyle?

Biblical, keeping with the whole Xena (since she was vetoed), rather than Hercules, how about Samson?


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 15, 2009)

Theophilus was one option, but everytime I hear the name Theo, I think the Huxtables and the Cosby SHow.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 15, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Theophilus was one option, but everytime I hear the name Theo, I think the Huxtables and the Cosby SHow.



You could call him Teddy for short.


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 15, 2009)

> Mindaboo is now on my list as a name!





You guys are nuts! Mindaboo is Brad's pet name for me.  

Hey Pergs, glad to see you are back to posting. We missed you while you were gone. We are still praying for you here!


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 15, 2009)

Well a good name is rather to be chosen than great riches and Mindaboo is a good name! 

So is Linus.

On 4/13/1965 Linus and Lucy are looking at the coursing rain through the window, and Lucy says, 'Boy, look at it rain . . . what if it floods the whole world?'

Linus: 'It will never do that . . . In the ninth chapter of Genesis, God promised Noah that would never happen again, and the sign of the promise is a rainbow.'

Lucy, smiling: 'You've taken a great load off my mind . . .'

Linus: 'Sound theology has a way of doing that!'


----------



## lynnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I never met a kid yet with a wierd name who didn't resent it. "Love does not draw attention to itself". I wouldn't go too off the charts on the unique scale.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Apr 15, 2009)

lynnie said:


> I never met a kid yet with a wierd name who didn't resent it. "Love does not draw attention to itself". I wouldn't go too off the charts on the unique scale.



I've met some with unique names who liked them. But of course, restraint is key.

Edit: An important point may be that I knew these people in college and law school. An eight-year-old is less appreciative. My friend Meika and I recently discussed the frustration of trying to find "personalized" pencils and souvenirs with our names. Meika's parents once bought her something with her name; she was so excited until she realized it was custom made.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 15, 2009)

If he is a son how about naming him Sue. It'll put some grit in his craw!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 15, 2009)

Grace or Mercy for a girl.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 15, 2009)

Congratulations brother.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 15, 2009)

With our 2 (and hopefully more to come) we've chosen Bible names for first names and family names for middle names. 

I toyed around with some of the cool Greek and Roman names, but all were vetoed by the Mrs... But you may get away with some cool Church father names like Maximus, Athanasius, Arelius, Cyprian, Tertullian.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree with a Biblical name, they mean something . . .

Boy - Ichabod Judas (or Judas Ichabod)

Girl - Jezebel, Saphira, or Deliah immediately come to mind.

Didn't Hosea have some boy and girl names to consider ("not my kid" and "no mercy")? You could even update Jezreel to . . . Saigon, Pearl Harbor, or some other great American defeat like the Dodgers losing a series. 

[After our first, named for the best man in our wedding + my dad's name, Arol Everett, we went for Joshua David, Sarah Jeanette, Nathan Paul, and Joy Anna].


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 15, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Congratulations brother.



I was wondering when someone was going to get around to that! 

Congrats, Perg.

My suggestions:

Christopher (Christ-bearer... so I'm biased, it's my middle name, but spelled Kristofer) 
Samuel (requested of God)
Elijah (the Lord is my God)

Grace (well, grace!)
Amaris (God has promised)
Hannah (favored grace)


----------



## PastorSBC (Apr 15, 2009)

Seven.


----------



## Richard King (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats

Male name: first name William, middle name Wallace


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 15, 2009)

> Male name: first name William, middle name Wallace



I love the name William, our son's name is William Bradford. Love that name. William Wallace would be good too! I have a nephew named John Calvin, love it.


----------



## QueenEsther (Apr 15, 2009)

Mindaboo said:


> > Male name: first name William, middle name Wallace
> 
> 
> 
> I love the name William, our son's name is William Bradford. Love that name. William Wallace would be good too! I have a nephew named John Calvin, love it.



I have a nephew named John Calvin too  and his little brother is Thomas Vincent.


----------



## KMK (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome back, Perg!


----------



## Theognome (Apr 15, 2009)

Girls-


Chastity, Grace, Hope

Guys-

Spirit, Stout, Honor, Brevety. 

Theognome


----------



## Idelette (Apr 15, 2009)

Here are my picks: 

For a girl:

*Hannah* means "favored of God"
*Constance* means "steadfast"
*Isabella* means "consecrated to God" or "God is my oath"

For a boy:

*Joshua* means "Jehovah saves" or "God rescues"
*Jeremiah* means "exalted by Yahweh" or "appointed by Yahweh"
*Joel* means "the Lord is God"


----------



## Kevin (Apr 15, 2009)

We use only family names. So my suggestion is to look up your family tree.

My kids are; 

Cameron (mums maiden name),

William Andrew (both great great g-dads)

Helen Diana (great- & regular grandmothers)

Alexander James (5 great G-father & every second man on my paternal side)

Emma Jane (great grandmothers)


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 15, 2009)

We only use Bible names, but here's my $.02:

Boy - Kevin
Girl - Kevina

Keep an open mind.

Also,       

Another covenant child; what a blessing!!!


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 15, 2009)

I like Charity better than Chastity (the latter will sound strange though still true after the girl marries). I like Tolkien's names: Arwen, Galadriel, and Eowyn. Or, you could go with Lewis, I suppose: Aravis, Lucy, Susan (probably not naming one after the apostate Susan). 

For boys (and girls), I tend to like English names. We went with James and Edmund so far (both of which we really like). There is also Edward.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi:

Congratulations Perg!

For a girl: Hannah, Christine, Helga, or Andrea

For a boy: Hans, Johannes, Isaac, or Holgar.

Would be some of my suggestions.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 15, 2009)

Congratulations! Perg!

For a boy, how about Malachi (it means Messenger)? A fitting name with the hope that he would follow in his parents footsteps. 

And for a girl, I've always liked the name Tabitha.

Again, congratulations!


----------



## py3ak (Apr 15, 2009)

A boy should have a vigorous, adaptable name. Alaric Owen is the answer. If he likes to be unusual, he can be unusual. If he wants to be a little unusual, but not too much he can go by Owen. If he wants to be drop-dead boring he can go by "Al" or "Rick". Plus you can combine a reference to John Owen, Owen Thomas and Owen Glendower all in one. The Alaric tells people you read P.G. Wodehouse.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 15, 2009)

Add Athanasius to my list.


Conan and Rambo also sadly got vetoed.


Chastity, Sobriety, Punctuality, Cleanliness, and Tolerance all are out as possible "Virtue Names"....

Some names of early martyrs might be good.


Names should mean something.


----------



## steven-nemes (Apr 15, 2009)

I like Linus.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 15, 2009)

Emma Grace


----------



## Solus Christus (Apr 15, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Any help? Anyone think of any virtue names or good names for children. *We get bored easy*, so Joe or John is out (especially since our last names are quite too common).



 We need to think more outside the box. Let's go more ethnic. Why not Japanese?

For a girl
Nozomi: hope
Kohana: little flower
Aoi: hollyhock, or blue (as in color)

For a boy:
Yasuo: peaceful one
Katsuo: victory, or manly
Kiyoshi: pure

Or just stick to non-traditional names and spell them using _katakana_. So instead of simply "Grace", it'll be "Gureisu". Like this site demonstrates.

Either way, the one activity you can rely on as parent and child is you can both learn how to spell the name in _kanji_ and _hiragana_


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 15, 2009)

male Cincinnatus 
female. Rhoda


----------



## he beholds (Apr 15, 2009)

lynnie said:


> I never met a kid yet with a wierd name who didn't resent it. "Love does not draw attention to itself". I wouldn't go too off the charts on the unique scale.



I'm sure you've met some with common names, though, who did resent it. And if not, you have now: this Jessica Lynn was not a big fan of being one of many Jessica Lynns in her classes. Especially in middle school when you aren't sure who you are.

I like Jessica now, since I've learned that it means God beholds. 

Name suggestions: 
Boy
Tobiah (can be called Tobey) = The Lord is Good
Girl:
Evangeline= Good news/bearer of good news


----------



## Edward (Apr 15, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Any help?



Le-a (pronunciation hint - the dash isn't silent)


----------



## BG (Apr 15, 2009)

Cromwell


----------



## Idelette (Apr 15, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Name suggestions:
> Boy
> Tobiah (can be called Tobey) = The Lord is Good
> Girl:
> Evangeline= Good news/bearer of good news



Oh, I absolutely love Evangeline! Thats such a beautiful name!


----------



## he beholds (Apr 15, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > Name suggestions:
> ...



Those are actually our children's names


----------



## Idelette (Apr 15, 2009)

he beholds said:


> In His Grip said:
> 
> 
> > he beholds said:
> ...



Oh, I didn't know that  They are both great choices! What do you call Evangeline for short?


----------



## DonP (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a friend named Silence. But she is anything but. 

And it is rough when you are calling here in a crowd, it would be like naming a kid Fire. Then yelling in a crowd for the kid to come. 

Did you really think you would get anything productive from this group of nuts?? 

I think you should do it the old way. Put Baby John doe on the Birth Cert and then watch him for a few months till you can see his character then name him or her. 

But Felicia would be way better than felicitas, please don't do that to her. 

Daniel is a good boys name. With Dads for a middle or grampas. 

It depends how many you are planing on. You can always go with the Rebecca Rachel Ruth etc. system, 

And if you really want a quality girls name, Repentance

I strongly agree you go with a name you can find on a pencil or key chain because this is vital to growing up that you can find your name on some art form so you feel like you are not an alien. 

We have a grandaughter named Saray. Bet you can't pronounce it any better than her friends or teachers. ITs horrid to do this to a kids.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Apr 15, 2009)

How bout Jonathan Edward if it is a boy? I also like Joshua, Justice, Jeremiah, Joel, Jedediah, Joseph, James, Jonah (on second thought, not Jonah), or John Mark.

If it's a girl, how about Jessica, Josephine, or Jennifer? Or you could vary from the "J" theme and go with Isabella, Dakota, Ember, Elizabeth, Rachel, Shayla, Victoria (Tori), Mary Faith, or Alice?

You could also go old school. If it's a boy, name him after my favorite fictional character: Weatherby. If it's a girl, name her Basemath.


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 15, 2009)

> I strongly agree you go with a name you can find on a pencil or key chain because this is vital to growing up that you can find your name on some art form so you feel like you are not an alien.



My name is Mindy and as a kid we never found anything with my name on it. I am not scarred for life. My daughter Leah never finds anything with her name on it and she is one of the happiest kids I know. Her name means something to me and she knows it. We have a daughter named Julia and never find anything but Julie, she isn't scarred either. Name your kid what you like and when they have their own kids they can name them what they want. That is what I tell my kids. The best advice I ever got is that if you are going to name your kid William, don't call him Bill. If you like Bill, then name him Bill. No one ever calls me by my "real" name and when they do I don't know they are talking to me, so what was the point in naming me Melinda?


----------



## BJClark (Apr 16, 2009)

Abigail (The father's joy) Rose 

Catherine (Pure) 

Renae (reborn)

Immanuel

Aedán (Little fire)

Adriel (Followers of God)

Carey (Well loved)

Charles (free man)

Hezekiah (Power from God)

Iain (God is gracious)

Ian (God is forgiving)


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 16, 2009)

Evangeline is nice!!!!! Add that to my list.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 16, 2009)

Muhammed, Abdullah, Aden, Aisha, Tyrone, Shanikwah, Tariq, Kibo, Daquan, Nairobi, Alaknanda, Amrapali, Raj, Akasuki, Bachiko, Bong-cha, Chin-sun, Choon-hee, Dao-ming, Kwang-soon... hey, you're not white, are you?


----------



## PastorSBC (Apr 16, 2009)

I cannot believe no one picked up on or agreed with my suggestion of Seven.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 16, 2009)

I noticed it David. I just didn't have time to reply yet.

"Seven of [insert your last name here]" 

Also, behindthename.com lists the meanings of many names from many different cultures; I use it sometimes to get name ideas for characters.


----------



## Annalissa (Apr 16, 2009)

Ooh! I love naming, especially using unique names...

Boy -Gareth, Aric, Oern, Hosea, Ephraim, Eamonn, Valor
Girl - Naphtali, Augustine, Genievieve, Edda, Anneth, Veda, Honor

These also would work for middle names when paired with more traditional/conventional names. Congrats on the new/coming covenant blessing!

I have a nephew named Valor Athanasius, which I think flows nicely.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 16, 2009)

Gideon would be a wonderful name for a boy,I would love to have another boy and name him Gideon.I think you should consider it,either way Praise God for another baby!

I would like Anna for a girl I love the old fashioned Biblical names!


----------



## Berean (Apr 16, 2009)

Just keep in mind that it's a name that will be hung around that child's neck _for life. _Sometimes what parents think is cute or nice or fitting (for whatever reason) becomes a name that the child grows to hate and resent. And "unique" spellings will require that the child correct whoever they are telling their name to in a school or office. "No, it's B-r-y-i-n-n, not Brian".


----------



## Honor (Apr 17, 2009)

I love the name Honor.... honestly if it wasn't our last name I would have wanted that has a girl name but it worked out....plus my hubby said Connor was out if we had a boy... say that out loud... it's funny. 
Anyways I like Isaac, Joshua, Luke, Toby Clayton, and Edward
for a girl I like Jessica  , Phoebe, Chloe, Honor, Charity, Hope, Isabella, Elizabeth, and Patience.
Good Luck


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 17, 2009)

> Sobriety, Punctuality, Cleanliness, and Tolerance all are out as possible "Virtue Names"....



Why? Please tell me it's not because you are none of these...


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 18, 2009)

How about Sarah....it means princess


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 18, 2009)

I had a friend in high school who was named Kuyper. For short, we called him Kuy. I actually really liked it - its unique without being too "weird" and the nickname is intuitive.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 18, 2009)

How about "Aonaibh Ri Cheile" for a girl. 

It's on Scottish Lass' avatar. It means, 'Unite'. I realize it's a long way to say 'unite', but it's beautiful, meaningful, and certainly unique!


----------



## he beholds (Apr 22, 2009)

Perg,
if you click my link to my blog you will see my growing list of baby names.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 22, 2009)

Thor
Anvil
Bruiser

Lequisha
Tenisha
Letifa
Shaniqua

are all out




Achilles, Ajax and Zena (Warriar Princess) are vetoes by my wife....

-----Added 4/22/2009 at 10:30:51 EST-----

Silas is nice.

-----Added 4/22/2009 at 10:32:53 EST-----

Spice
Posh
Scary
(who are the others...)

Are all out.....


Britney is now out, as is Paris...or lIndsay....




Muhammad is out too....


----------



## he beholds (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for reassuring us with your out lists. I was worried.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 22, 2009)

What about Agamemnon? You could call him Ag.


----------

